# Berry flavour shake and go



## DougP (18/8/15)

About to embark on my first attempt to mix some e juice.
Anybody have a simple berry flavour recipe that I can use.
Looking to start with:
50 ml 
3 mg nic
60/40 VG 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (18/8/15)

I'd start with 10ml first. Mabye somethingiks

6-8% 'berry flavor'
1 drop koolada fper 5 drops (optional)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DougP (18/8/15)

Tx Viper.
I am getting a private lesson from Melissa at Sky blue on Saturday on how to mix juice
So hopefully after that I can do this

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (18/8/15)

Good luck with that


----------



## Wesley (18/8/15)

Get CAP Harvest Berry from Melinda while you are there, nice mixed berry flavour.


----------



## DougP (18/8/15)

Tx wesley will do

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (18/8/15)

.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (18/8/15)

Yeah fruit flavours make for great shake and vape mixes, berries especially

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DougP (18/8/15)

@ET ..You got a simple recipe for me

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (18/8/15)

Wesley said:


> Get CAP Harvest Berry from Melinda while you are there, nice mixed berry flavour.


Any recipes for this that you might know of?


----------



## Mufasa (18/8/15)

Not sure if you guys are into menthol vapes, but I find it is the easiest thing to DIY. I then get some berry or fruity flavours from the vendors and just add a few drops to a Reo bottle. I don't like very strong menthol, but find that the menthol really gives the fruity/berry flavours a nice crispness.

For example:

50/50 PG/VG
Nic
Menthol - either crystals diluted in PG (Sky Blue) or menthol flavour (Vapour Mountain)

I carry a few 10ml bottles of either Sky Blue or VM fruit flavours with me and every time I fill the bottle on my Reo (5ml) I would add a few drops of this fruity flavouring. Berries, Pear, Apple etc

If you are using tanks it would be just as simple


----------



## Wesley (18/8/15)

daniel craig said:


> Any recipes for this that you might know of?


Just simple recipes like with menthol or creams. It is already quite a complex flavour on it's own.

I like it at 10% with 2% menthol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (18/8/15)

DougP said:


> Tx Viper.
> I am getting a private lesson from Melissa at Sky blue on Saturday on how to mix juice
> So hopefully after that I can do this
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


wow fantastic i'm jealous


----------



## Eequinox (18/8/15)

i am working on a blackberry mix for myself at the moment as well lol


----------



## DougP (18/8/15)

Tell me more

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (18/8/15)

DougP said:


> Tell me more
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


still tweeking will update as i go along


----------



## ET (18/8/15)

DougP said:


> @ET ..You got a simple recipe for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



No sorry dude, i just meant because fruits in general don't require steeping


----------

